# Odometer reading partially disappears.



## canasdaq (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a 2000 Nissan Altima with 60140 miles. The numbers in it are partially disappearing for couple of seconds and then comes back. Can anyone please tell me why this is happening, what could be the problem and how much would be the cost to fix it. Will this be covered under warranty? I do not have extended warranty?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------

